# Bổ sung canxi vào giai đoạn nào cho mẹ bầu?



## Hoàng Huyền (19/7/19)

Ai cũng biết việc bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu là việc làm cần thiết, nhưng có nhiều thắc mắc xoay quanh việc bổ sung canxi cho mẹ bầu như: bổ sung canxi vào giai đoạn nào? Khi nào thì ngưng? Sử dụng sản phẩm nào để bổ sung là phù hợp nhất? Để giải đáp những thắc mắc này thì đừng bỏ lỡ bài viết dưới đây các mẹ nhé!

*Tại sao khi mang thai cần phải bổ sung canxi?*
- Canxi là khoáng chất vô cùng quan trọng đối với con người, nó là thành phần cấu tạo nên khung xương và răng của con người.
- Ở lứa tuổi nào thì canxi cũng rất cần thiết, tuy nhiên ở phụ nữ có thai có phần đặc biệt hơn vì ngoài canxi để nuôi bản thân mẹ bầu cần canxi để nuôi dưỡng cả bào thai. - - Hơn nữa, nguồn canxi được cung cấp từ thức ăn tối đa chỉ đạt 40% lượng canxi mà cơ thể cần. Vì vậy, nếu không bổ sung canxi từ những sản phẩm bổ sung canxi thì sẽ xảy ra tình trạng thiếu canxi ở mẹ bầu gây ra những hậu quả với cả mẹ và bé.

*Nhu cầu canxi cho bà bầu ở mỗi giai đoạn*
Một thai phụ cần 800-1500mg canxi nguyên tố 1 ngày tùy giai đoạn mang thai. Khi có thai, nhu cầu canxi tăng lên:
– Trong 3 tháng đầu, nhu cầu là 800mg.
– Ba tháng giữa thai kỳ là 1.000mg.
– Ba tháng cuối và khi nuôi con bú cần bổ sung 1500mg/ngày.

*Bà bầu mấy tháng thì uống canxi?*
Theo nghiên cứu của Viện dinh dưỡng quốc gia, bữa ăn hàng ngày của người Việt Nam cung cấp khoảng 500mg Canxi. Như vậy, lượng Canxi này thấp hơn so với nhu cầu của phụ nữ giai đoạn mang thai. Đây chính là lý do khiến chiều cao của người Việt hạn chế.
Theo các chuyên gia, nên bổ sung Canxi cho bà bầu từ tháng thứ nhất. Liều lượng canxi phù hợp và tăng dần trong suốt thai kỳ. Đặc biệt, các mẹ cũng cần bổ sung Canxi đều đặn trong thời gian nuôi con bú.

*Nên lựa chọn sản phẩm bổ sung canxi nào cho bà bầu?*
- Hiện nay, Các nhà khoa học tại Viện Hàn lâm Khoa Học và Công Nghệ Việt Nam đã chế tạo thành công dạng Canxi HA tự nhiên với kích thước Nano (tên viết tắt là CNHA). Canxi tự nhiên CNHA là đề tài Nghiên cứu Khoa học Công nghệ trọng điểm cấp Quốc gia, phát triển công nghiệp hoá dược đến năm 2020.
- CNHA là thành phần chính, chiếm đến 67 % khối lượng xương. Vì vậy CNHA được coi là dạng bột xương tổng hợp. Hợp chất này có hoạt tính và độ tương thích sinh học tuyệt đối với các tế bào và các mô. Nó có tính dẫn xương tốt, tạo liên kết trực tiếp với xương non.
- Diện tích bề mặt cao của các hạt nano CNHA giúp làm tăng mật độ xương, tăng khả năng liên kết với protein. Do đó tăng độ dẻo dai của xương. Đây là dạng canxi an toàn và hiệu quả cao. Vì vậy thích hợp trong việc ứng dụng để bổ sung canxi cho phụ nữ mang thai và nuôi con bú.
Vì vậy, bà bầu nên lựa chọn dòng sản phẩm có thành phần là canxi nano để có thể hấp thu tối đa canxi các mẹ nhé!


----------



## Thanh Hoàng (20/7/19)

Vì sao bà bầu lại hay tê tay chân?


----------



## Thanh Hoàng (20/7/19)

Canxi hóa bánh rau có xa là với bà bầu k?


----------



## nguyenthihuyen2607 (20/7/19)

bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu thời kì mang thai là rất quan trọng, vì sẽ đảm bảo đủ lượng canxi cho trẻ sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ


----------



## Green1095 (22/7/19)

Canxi dạng nước cho bà bầu - bạn đã hiểu rõ?


----------

